# To Encourage



## stelingo

Whilst discussing the recent ban on selling hard liquor in the Czech Republic I wanted to say ‘I would like to know whether people were encouraged to get rid of the alcoholic drinks they already had at home.’ I’m not sure which word to use for encourage. My attempt: ‘Rád bych věděl, zda nabádali, aby se lidé zbavily alkoholických nápojů, které už měli doma.‘
Thanks


----------



## werrr

Do you mean encouraged by the mere situation or formally encouraged by some (state) authorities?

For the first option it should be something like:

_Rád bych věděl, zda to lidi přimělo, aby se zbavili..._

The latter option could be something impersonal like:

_...zda bylo lidem doporučeno..._

or optimally you should name the subject:

_...zda stát lidem doporučil...
...zda ministr nabádal občany...
_


----------



## stelingo

I mean encouraged by the authorities. I found several words in my dictionary for 'to encourage' Is nabádat the most appropriate option here? How would you say His parents encouraged him to do his homework before dinner? Jeho rodiče ho nabádali, aby dělal úkoly před večeří.


----------



## marsi.ku

> Jeho rodiče ho nabádali, aby dělal úkoly před večeří.


 
Yes, you can say it like this. Only I'd omitted the word "jeho": Rodiče ho nabádali...
As for the first sentece the verb "nabádat" is also appropriate.


----------



## stelingo

děkuji.....


----------



## Tchesko

Actually, for parents' encouragements, we have a dedicated expression:
Rodiče ho vedli k tomu, aby dělal úkoly před večeří.


----------

